# Can you spot the lineman?



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Seen, actually heard it first, on one of my morning walks. After the picture it flew away unharmed. :thumbsup:

That is pretty close! 

Borgi


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

That's a big Pileated Woodpecker!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

jeeze borgi even the oldest of cell phones has a better camera than that. I zoomed Chrome 300% and she just got fogy.

Could of been worse. A blury pic of a nice babe.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

daveEM said:


> jeeze borgi even the oldest of cell phones has a better camera than that. I zoomed Chrome 300% and she just got fogy.
> 
> Could of been worse. A blury pic of a nice babe.


I edited the size a bit. Plus I use an old digital Canon camera. I don't carry a cell phone when walking.

I could put the full sized picture, but this site frowns on that! 

Borgi


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, I wish this site would get with the times on picture size.

No Cell phone when walking?  I don't walk out to the garage without taking mine.

Worlds evolving and cell phones are part of it I'm thinking. Some people think you shouldn't have them at the dinner table if you can imagine. I got fork, knife, spoon and cell phone. :laughing:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

daveEM said:


> Yeah, I wish this site would get with the times on picture size.
> 
> *No Cell phone when walking?  I don't walk out to the garage without taking mine.
> 
> Worlds evolving and cell phones are part of it I'm thinking.* Some people think you shouldn't have them at the dinner table if you can imagine. I got fork, knife, spoon and cell phone. :laughing:


Believe it or not, I don't own a cell phone. Land line, iPad, desktop, and laptop, but no cell. 

When I go to work, I leave all of it at home, except my trusty old Canon. :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Borgi said:


> Believe it or not, I don't own a cell phone.
> 
> Borgi


Wow! I've always had some sort of communication device. 

In '75 (my 1st. company) it was two-way radios, I carried a portable version which was the expensive one as it was brick size but 1/2 the thickness instead of the full size brick. The other guys had truck units.

In '79 the partnership split and I went on my own. Pager then for a few months but then installed a mobile phone in the truck. 

It was a monster and worked and looked like a two-way radio (mike) but you went through a 'mobile operator' to call out. Customers called in normally if I recall (can't really remember if they called the mobile operator first). The horn could be toggled to ring when you were outside the truck. Doing service work for several machine shops they appreciated they could talk directly to me.

When cell phones came out I got one. It was brick size.  Batteries lasted not too long so you always carried an extra and they just clicked on the back of the phone.

Never looked back. 90% of my work comes from texting or email. Maybe a thousand text messages or emails relating to work. Code book (2012) is on the phone in pdf format.

Haven't had a land-line for maybe 8 years. Customers like it cause they can get hold of me even when I'm in the bathroom . Well the phones are small and it's in my pocket.

I'm addicted to it. If I forget it I go back and get it. Hooking up a fancy European dishwasher a couple of years back, phone out, internet, download wiring diagram, job done!

Yep, can't live without it now.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

daveEM said:


> Wow! I've always had some sort of communication device.
> 
> In '75 (my 1st. company) it was two-way radios, I carried a portable version which was the expensive one as it was brick size but 1/2 the thickness instead of the full size brick. The other guys had truck units.
> 
> ...


Pretty well same scenario here:thumbup:
Truck phone-pager-Motorolla Brick- get remember how many cells all together.
Getting the truck phone was awesome. Just imagine at that time, the ability to call the wife while driving home from the patch to see if she needed anything from the store. How times have changed ( changed wives too)
I don't think I could run my business without the internet and cell phone. Guys are 1000 k away and need help with circuits- just send a photo of the problem or send them a diagram.
To think faxes were state of the art


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

wcord said:


> Pretty well same scenario here:thumbup:
> Truck phone-pager-Motorolla Brick- get remember how many cells all together.
> Getting the truck phone was awesome. Just imagine at that time, the ability to call the wife while driving home from the patch to see if she needed anything from the store. How times have changed ( changed wives too)
> *I don't think I could run my business without the internet and cell phone. *Guys are 1000 k away and need help with circuits- just send a photo of the problem or send them a diagram.
> To think faxes were state of the art


Good point! I am definitely connected, and take full advantage of technology. I FaceTime family, and customers and clients, from home often. I have a way too small office at home.

But, when I am supposed to be working, I feel I should focus on the task at hand. That's what customers' should expect.

For example; I was waiting in a bank lobby last week, watching an electrician working on the fixtures. He stood on the ladder and talked on his phone for most of his time there. When I left, this older gentleman electrician, was actually sitting in the lobby talking on the phone, with the ladder still sitting there under the same fixture.  :no::blink: 

For me, that is unacceptable behaviour, I don't care what his excuse is. It looks bad! 

Borgi


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Borgi said:


> When I left, this older gentleman electrician, was actually sitting in the lobby talking on the phone, with the ladder still sitting there under the same fixture.  :no::blink:


:icon_redface: Well some of us older gentleman electricians might have an easy life.

^^ But it wasn't me! :laughing: Don't do banks.

Maybe 99, but I get the impression he is younger and much faster when doing work.

Should have asked for a card. :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Borgi said:


> Believe it or not, I don't own a cell phone. Land line, iPad, desktop, and laptop, but no cell.
> 
> When I go to work, I leave all of it at home, except my trusty old Canon. :laughing:
> 
> Borgi



I tossed my cellphone when I retired, I haven't missed it yet.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Mech Diver said:


> I tossed my cellphone when I retired, I haven't missed it yet.


not me cell phone texting is still the easiest way to communicate with my deaf wife (when im not home) without having to use a video relay service and a lot more private also:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gnuuser said:


> not me cell phone texting is still the easiest way to communicate with my deaf wife (when im not home) without having to use a video relay service and a lot more private also:laughing:



I don't have any deaf friends other than myself mostly. And texting myself would just really be strange.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

daveEM said:


> ^^ But it wasn't me! :laughing: *Don't do banks.*


Why not? That's where the money is! :laughing:

Borgi


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spot the linman*

Could be this guy for sure:


----------

